# Dye sublimation on dart flights



## KennyR (Dec 28, 2008)

Hello all, i'm looking for infor maton on dye sublimating dart flight's. Has any one done this, if so what where the settings you used.
Thanks for the help.

Kenny


----------



## TVS (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi kenny, and welcome to the forum.
Personaly i think you would have to be very very carefull in trying this, as with most dart flights been plastic it would be vital to have the right settings on.
As there is nothing more anoying when you have to try clean your heat platen with any melted plastic ect.
On a personal way that i would do this, is that i would set the platen to no more than 9 seconds on a medium to heavy press.
If needed you could press again for another 9 seconds, but i would also use two pices of grease papper or teflon sheets and put the flights in between them.
This way you would save any issues or problems of the flights geting over heated and god for bid melting onto the platen.
With this type of help you are asking for on this subject, i would say its best to try some tests and then work from there what settings are best suited to you and your system you are useing.
Personaly m8 i would use m8 vinyl cutter and vinyl ect but then again it would put more weight onto the overall weight of the darts.
(yes as you have probs gathered i play darts lol)
Have a go at some tests m8, and i hope it all goes well for you


----------



## cprvh (Jan 23, 2006)

Kenny,

I believe most dart flights are direct printed. I recall a product on Ebay that might just work for your application. Don't know if it still listed, but there used to be a jig for printing dog tags using one of the printers that could print directly on CDs. You should be able to build a jig for the dart flights and direct print with an inexpensive printer.


----------



## lindsayanng (Oct 3, 2008)

aren't dart flights REALLY thin?? i mean, REALLY thin? I just did a load of searching about doing dye sub on plastic cards (like credit cards) and those cards are a lot thicker than dart flights and I have YET to find a flat card that was thin enough that wouldnt melt..

let me know if you figure anything else.


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

Lindsay...plastic cards as in luggage/ID tags? They're out there; I'm using a double-sided UniSub tag.


----------



## KennyR (Dec 28, 2008)

Hey, thanks for all the replys. 

I'm going to do some tests in the next day or so. I have a stock of dart flight's so i guess i'm going to ruin a few, lol. I'll keep a record of my setting and let everone know how it works out for me.
Thanks again for your relpy's. 

Kenny


----------



## lindsayanng (Oct 3, 2008)

defiant. No I was looking for ones that are credit card thickness. I ordered a bunch of blanks that look like they would work, but it was too thickp


----------



## wallywalt (Aug 4, 2007)

Most dart flights are between 100 and 150 Microns thick.


----------

